# Yaya Touré



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)

Mancava il topic del centrocampista più forte al mondo 

Tecnica sopraffina, strapotere fisico e intelligenza tattica, probabilmente uno dei giocatori più completi in circolazione, non gli manca veramente nulla.


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)




----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2014)

Con Yaya Toure al posto di Busquets (che non è malaccio comunque).


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con Yaya Toure al posto di Busquets (che non è malaccio comunque).



Ma il Barça non credo l'abbia ceduto a cuor leggero infatti....certo però che neanche loro possono dargli 10 testoni l'anno


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2014)

Ha un solo difetto: va per i 31.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con Yaya Toure al posto di Busquets (che non è malaccio comunque).



Chissà com'è che sto busquets lo vogliamo sempre far fuori tutti quanti e poi sia nella Spagna che nel Barcellona è inamovibile...

Un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

Nulla da dire, uno dei giocatori più forti del monde, oltre che più forti degli ultimi venti anni.


mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con Yaya Toure al posto di Busquets (che non è malaccio comunque).


Penso l'abbiano venduto per caratteristiche, vicino a Xavi e Iniesta serviva il medianaccio, cosa che è Busquets ma non Yaya.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chissà com'è che sto busquets lo vogliamo sempre far fuori tutti quanti e poi sia nella Spagna che nel Barcellona è inamovibile...
> 
> Un motivo ci sarà


Ma infatti è un bell'incontrista, solo che ormai ha acquisito una certa fama e quindi viene disprezzato a prescindere.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chissà com'è che sto busquets lo vogliamo sempre far fuori tutti quanti e poi sia nella Spagna che nel Barcellona è inamovibile...
> 
> Un motivo ci sarà



Sì infatti mica ho detto che è scarso.



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma il Barça non credo l'abbia ceduto a cuor leggero infatti....certo però che neanche loro possono dargli 10 testoni l'anno



Sì credo che il motivo sia soprattutto questo. Ora guadagnerà anche di più.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, uno dei giocatori più forti del monde, oltre che più forti degli ultimi venti anni.
> 
> Penso l'abbiano venduto per caratteristiche, vicino a Xavi e Iniesta serviva il medianaccio, cosa che è Busquets ma non Yaya.



Insomma dai. E' comunque un incontrista. Incontrista mica vuol dire necessariamente avere i piedi a Y. Secondo me poteva starci, e alla grande.

Il fatto è che in Inghilterra è anche maturato tatticamente, ha messo a frutto il lavoro fatto in Spagna col Barca e in Francia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Insomma dai. E' comunque un incontrista. Incontrista mica vuol dire necessariamente avere i piedi a Y. Secondo me poteva starci, e alla grande.
> 
> Il fatto è che in Inghilterra è anche maturato tatticamente, ha messo a frutto il lavoro fatto in Spagna col Barca e in Francia.


Non è vero, è un centrocampista centrale puro, di quelli che fanno fase difensiva e offensiva, soprattutto quest'ultima, è un centrocampista completissimo. Busquets è prettamente difensivo, di fatto ha segnato giusto una decina di goal nel Barça, la metà di Piqué, per dire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è un bell'incontrista, solo che ormai ha acquisito una certa fama e quindi viene disprezzato a prescindere.



No ma è riduttivissimo definirlo solo incontrista, credo sia il giocatore tatticamente più intelligente degli ultimi anni, con distacco clamoroso.

Nonostante io non lo sopporti.



Sono un po' OT, comunque Yaya è una bestia, totale, Pogba è lì che deve guardare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No ma è riduttivissimo definirlo solo incontrista, *credo sia il giocatore tatticamente più intelligente degli ultimi anni*, con distacco clamoroso.
> 
> Nonostante io non lo sopporti.
> 
> ...


Il valore tattico è sottinteso, mi riferivo unicamente al ruolo in campo che lui interpreta, appunto, con intelligenza oltre che con gamba.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è vero, è un centrocampista centrale puro, di quelli che fanno fase difensiva e offensiva, soprattutto quest'ultima, è un centrocampista completissimo. Busquets è prettamente difensivo, di fatto ha segnato giusto una decina di goal nel Barça, la metà di Piqué, per dire.



Sì non volevo mica sminuirlo dicendo che può fare l'incontrista. Però il centrocampo sarebbe stato ugualmente equilibrato, ecco.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2014)

Per me quest'anno è stato secondo solamente a Vidal.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No ma è riduttivissimo definirlo solo incontrista, credo sia il giocatore tatticamente più intelligente degli ultimi anni, con distacco clamoroso.
> 
> Nonostante io non lo sopporti.
> 
> ...



Concordo, Busquets è odioso quanto fantastico. Giocatore che da equilibrio alla squadra. 

Busquets, De Rossi, Xabi Alonso sono tre calciatori fantastici sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo, Busquets è odioso quanto fantastico. Giocatore che da equilibrio alla squadra.
> 
> Busquets, De Rossi, Xabi Alonso sono tre calciatori fantastici sotto questo punto di vista.



In Spagna quando si parla della Roja l'unico vero intoccabile è lui, pazzesco.


Xabi Alonso non lo commento neanche, è il mio centrocampista preferito da anni.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In Spagna quando si parla della Roja l'unico vero intoccabile è lui, pazzesco.
> 
> 
> Xabi Alonso non lo commento neanche, è il mio centrocampista preferito da anni.



Sono quei giocatori, senza voler offendere nessuno, che se non li guardi con un occhio tecnico/tattico all'interno di una partita non riesci a capire veramente quanto sia fondamentale in uno scacchiere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me quest'anno è stato secondo solamente a Vidal.



Io direi che è Vidal ad essere stato secondo a lui,non scherziamo.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io direi che è Vidal ad essere stato secondo a lui,non scherziamo.



Ovviamente restano pareri personali. Io non devo convincere te e viceversa


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me quest'anno è stato secondo solamente a Vidal.



Mah, Yaya è superiore anche al guerriero. Una bestia. Unico.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Penso che solo Conde terrebbe in panchina Busquest per far giocare Vidal.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Penso che solo Conde terrebbe in panchina Busquest per far giocare Vidal.



Oh beh anch'io se è per questo. Anche se sono due ruoli diversi eh.

Tornando a Tourè mi cruccia solo il fatto che non sia stato brillantissimo col Barcellona. E' affondato con la squadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono un po' OT, comunque Yaya è una bestia, totale, Pogba è lì che deve guardare.



verissimo! E Pogba ha il vantaggio di avere colpi che Yaya non ha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah, Yaya è superiore anche al guerriero. Una bestia. Unico.



Esatto...solo Iniesta al Top è ovviamente superiore
per il resto Ozil, De Rossi, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Vidal sono inferiori


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> verissimo! E Pogba ha il vantaggio di avere colpi che Yaya non ha



Mah non sono d'accordo.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Forse si sta un tantino sopravvalutando Pogba eh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì non volevo mica sminuirlo dicendo che può fare l'incontrista. Però il centrocampo sarebbe stato ugualmente equilibrato, ecco.


Beh sì, il dubbio è se non potessero giocare ugualmente con Yaya-Xavi-Iniesta, ecco. Voglio credere che la vocazione difensiva di Busquets fosse fondamentale a differenza della versatilità di Yaya, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la cessione di un giocatore simile.


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Forse si sta un tantino sopravvalutando Pogba eh.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



Dovesse segnare questa sera il suo valore salirebbe tipo a 560 mln di euro 

Comunque, rimanendo in topic, Yaya è devastante, ma già da un paio di stagioni sta facendo cose assurde.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh sì, il dubbio è se non potessero giocare ugualmente con Yaya-Xavi-Iniesta, ecco. Voglio credere che la vocazione difensiva di Busquets fosse fondamentale a differenza della versatilità di Yaya, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la cessione di un giocatore simile.



L'ha spiegato bene [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION], credo proprio fosse una questione di costi. Effettivamente all'epoca non sembrava un fenomeno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ha spiegato bene [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION], credo proprio fosse una questione di costi. Effettivamente all'epoca non sembrava un fenomeno.


Può darsi, sicuramente è cresciuto molto al City ma ricordo che già all'epoca era tra i più forti al mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mah non sono d'accordo.



Mica ho detto che è più forte, ma ha i colpi che di solito hanno i numeri 10


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mica ho detto che è più forte, ma ha i colpi che di solito hanno i numeri 10



Che abbia dei colpi notevoli è vero, stessa cosa Tourè però.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che abbia dei colpi notevoli è vero, stessa cosa Tourè però.



Non ha classe e l'eleganza del n.10


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Neanche Pogba che al limite può ripercorrere le orme di Touré o Vieira.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2014)

Personalmente preferisco Tourè, è troppo bestiale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Neanche Pogba che al limite può ripercorrere le orme di Touré o Vieira.



Ha fatto dei gol che solo i n.10 fanno...oltre ai Dribbling eccezionali, passaggi illuminanti...ovvio che adesso Yaya è un altra cosa


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Forse si sta un tantino sopravvalutando Pogba eh.



Eretico! Vale 90 mln di euro!


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

Forse ci si sta comunque dimenticando che pure Pogba è abbastanza discontinuo eh.


----------



## Hammer (29 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Forse ci si sta comunque dimenticando che pure Pogba è abbastanza discontinuo eh.



No no. È solo un'apparente impressione di coloro che non tifano Juventus


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

Sembra che sia la fusione tra Xavi, Iniesta, Baggio e Rivera.

Ragazzi, questo qui fuori dalla norma ha il tiro da fuori, le qualità del 10 non so dove le avete viste. Magari vediamo 2 Pogba diversi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Sembra che sia la fusione tra Xavi, Iniesta, Baggio e Rivera.
> 
> Ragazzi, questo qui fuori dalla norma ha il tiro da fuori, le qualità del 10 non so dove le avete viste. Magari vediamo 2 Pogba diversi.



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Sembra che sia la fusione tra Xavi, Iniesta, Baggio e Rivera.
> 
> Ragazzi, questo qui fuori dalla norma ha il tiro da fuori, le qualità del 10 non so dove le avete viste. Magari vediamo 2 Pogba diversi.



Gol come quello contro il Napoli (2 volte), Sampdoria e altri grandi giocate li fanno solo i grandi n.10

ragazzi la discontinuità è normalissima a 20-21 anni...il contrario è praticamente impossibile...solo Maldini, Casillas, Nesta e qualcun altro erano costanti


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Sarà che io per numeri 10 intendo altro... poi oh, ognuno ha le sue opinioni.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] quindi anche questi sono gol da numero 10? Fammi capire


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Sarà che io per numeri 10 intendo altro... poi oh, ognuno ha le sue opinioni.



Infatti si è detto di alcune giocate sporadiche. Poi ovvio che di solito fa altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] quindi anche questi sono gol da numero 10? Fammi capire



Solo questo...l'altri sono bombe da lontano e basta, per colpi da n.10 intendo cose che non si vedono mai come questo gol e come i 2 gol di Pogba al Napoli e uno alla Sampdoria


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2014)

L'illegalità fatta uomo.


----------



## Hammer (7 Maggio 2014)

F-o-r-t-i-s-s-i-m-o


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Maggio 2014)

Che giocatore fortissimo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Maggio 2014)

miglior centrocampista sul globo attualmente


----------



## aklos (8 Maggio 2014)

a 36 anni con 2 ginocchia rotte sarà nostro!


----------

